# Sirius Launches Blue Collar Comedy



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Satellite Radio and Parallel Entertainment announced the launch of the Blue Collar
Comedy channel, featuring comedians Jeff Foxworthy, Larry the Cable Guy, Bill Engvall
and others.

The new Blue Collar Comedy channel, jointly produced and programmed by Parallel 
Entertainment and Sirius, is expected to begin airing in mid-to-late March on channel
103. The launch date coincides with production on the latest film starring the Blue Collar
comedians, Blue Collar Comedy Tour: One for the Road.

"Blue Collar Comedy joins an unmatched group of leading brands that have chosen Sirius
to enter satellite radio," said Scott Greenstein, president of sports and entertainment. 
"Sirius will bring Blue Collar's original brand of humor to millions of fans, from the smallest
towns to the biggest cities, any place in the country."

In addition, the companies will program a block of Blue Collar Comedy for Sirius' Truckers,
channel 147. As part of the relationship, Blue Collar Comedy will be heavily promoted on
the front of CDs and DVDs, at Blue Collar comedian performances and on the home pages
of comedians' web sites and through mailings to their fans.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

They couldn't make a go of it on the WB, what makes them think it will work on the Dog?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Will they have an occational bit from Ron "Tater Salad" White?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Awesome! I love those guys. Great pick up for Sirius.


----------

